# 2006 V10 Touareg....



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok I found this a bit strange. Roaming through the VW inventory system. I thought I'd check for V10's see if they were out yet. Well there is one in the system at this time..... Here's the weird part.......

It's going to a California dealer.






















Checked the Order Guide today. No mention of Emissions restricitons to any part of the USA.....
What is going on?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (06DeepBlack)*

Dude, calling you now!!! (7:34p)


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_Ok I found this a bit strange. Roaming through the VW inventory system. I thought I'd check for V10's see if they were out yet. Well there is one in the system at this time..... Here's the weird part.......

It's going to a California dealer.






















Checked the Order Guide today. No mention of Emissions restricitons to any part of the USA.....
What is going on?

Finally we get to partake in some TDI goodness, I have a couple of guys waiting on them as we speak, they got CA blessing a few months ago, but its game over for all dealers come 2007, so VW is being nice enough to import another round.


_Modified by CapoVWSales at 4:41 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## CapeCod337 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (06DeepBlack)*

How about Massachusetts???


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (CapeCod337)*

Very likely.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (TREGinginCO)*

Im still keeping my fingers crossed for the V6 TDI.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (YllwTRB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YllwTRB* »_Im still keeping my fingers crossed for the V6 TDI.























It's a while out... but word is that it's coming!!!


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

When WHen When..... For the V6 TDI.... I haven't let you guy's know yet but I broke down and bought an 05 V8 yesterday... I'm going to post up some pictures on Friday... Did I make a mistake in purchasing the V8??


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_Did I make a mistake in purchasing the V8??

NO!!! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0320thGTI* »_When WHen When..... For the V6 TDI....

The release of the engine for the TOUAREG is only an estimated time line right now. While VW has been nice enough to share some of that info with me. The announcement of a date is for VW to do... not me. If VW gives me the go ahead... then it'll be party time!!!!










_Modified by TREGinginCO at 3:29 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## Brass Balls (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (06DeepBlack)*

Looks like all of the V10 information was dropped from VW's website.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks again for the info TreginginCO and Aircooled... So do you think I made a mistake by purchasing the 05 V8 TreginginCO??







It was a smoking deal, last 05 V8 on the lot brand new 280 miles for $34,600...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*

No... just enjoy the ride!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Do you know if the 2006 V10's will have 2007MY Order Specs and packages or will they be ordered off the same options list now available for 2006 models.
It is interesting that if you order a rear mounted spare tire carrier it removes one of the higher amenities packages due to this package including the DVD Navigation with rear camera. Evidently with the rear tire carrier the camera would be blocked but then you'd still want the Navigation System and the rest of the package it comes with...don't know how this would all work out in what might be missing from a V10 if you wanted the spare carrier...it should be just the rear camera and nothing more...


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Do you know if the 2006 V10's will have 2007MY Order Specs and packages or will they be ordered off the same options list now available for 2006 models.
It is interesting that if you order a rear mounted spare tire carrier it removes one of the higher amenities packages due to this package including the DVD Navigation with rear camera. Evidently with the rear tire carrier the camera would be blocked but then you'd still want the Navigation System and the rest of the package it comes with...don't know how this would all work out in what might be missing from a V10 if you wanted the spare carrier...it should be just the rear camera and nothing more...









They are only comming with 2 options, 19s, and hitch, it has cricket leather, its like a P2+air suspension and diff lock on a V8, or at least that is what I am getting with the specs, there are a couple of nice finds, but I cannot say without fear of getting shot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (CapoVWSales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapoVWSales* »_They are only comming with 2 options, 19s, and hitch, it has cricket leather, its like a P2+air suspension and diff lock on a V8, or at least that is what I am getting with the specs, there are a couple of nice finds, but I cannot say without fear of getting shot.

What has happened to the Nappa leather??? The Audi Q7 doesn't even come with Nappa leather.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
What has happened to the Nappa leather??? The Audi Q7 doesn't even come with Nappa leather. 

I think I heard on NPR that Nappa's are now on the endangered species list.


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

No, but the cricket offered might be just as nice or better. Have you actually felt the leather on the Q7? I doubt they would put something as rough as the cricket leather standard on the Touareg. The Q7's leather might be called cricket, but not necessarily the same as the cricket we all know from the Touareg. I had a quick tour of the Q7 not too long ago, but unfortunetly I ddin't have much time to pay close attention to the leather. At least as far as I remember it wasn't rough. In regards to the Touareg, just like you say, nothing is final until VWOA says it is. have patience. None of the specs shown here clearly state whether nappa is no longer offered.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (CapoVWSales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapoVWSales* »_
They are only comming with 2 options, 19s, and hitch, it has cricket leather, its like a P2+air suspension and diff lock on a V8, or at least that is what I am getting with the specs, there are a couple of nice finds, but I cannot say without fear of getting shot.

Thank you but this doesn't make any sense, it would have to be more like P4 on the V10. 4 zone A/C couldn't be removed from the list on a V10. Probably more like a V10 is fully equipped less the trailer hitch and 19" wheels.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
Thank you but this doesn't make any sense, it would have to be more like P4 on the V10. 4 zone A/C couldn't be removed from the list on a V10. Probably more like a V10 is fully equipped less the trailer hitch and 19" wheels.









You are right, 4zone and winter are on the list as well, sorry, it was a long night last night...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (CapoVWSales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapoVWSales* »_
You are right, 4zone and winter are on the list as well, sorry, it was a long night last night...

I'll let it slide this time but please get more sleep before trying to help


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

So, are people placing orders at dealers? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by AJN334 at 12:47 PM 3-28-2006_


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (AJN334)*

AFAIK, its purely gonna be an allocated car, no orders able to be placed, but if you are looking for a specific unit, your dealer might be able to steer one into their lot.


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (CapoVWSales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapoVWSales* »_AFAIK, its purely gonna be an allocated car, no orders able to be placed, but if you are looking for a specific unit, your dealer might be able to steer one into their lot.

So in your opinion when will dealers be able to do this? Should i be rushing out to a dealer?


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (06DeepBlack)*

Antelope Valley Volkswagen will have a V10 tdi touareg on may 1st. we might have a chance to order one more but we want to see what demand is like. it looks like these will be very limited right now. it seems like each dealer is getting 1 or 2. i know ours is black on black with 19s and a hitch.


_Modified by justrich at 5:15 PM 3-30-2006_


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (justrich)*



justrich said:


> Antelope Valley Volkswagen will have a V10 tdi touareg on may 1st. we might have a chance to order one more but we want to see what demand is like. it looks like these will be very limited right now. it seems like each dealer is getting 1 or 2. i know ours is black on black with 19s and a hitch.
> 
> _Modified by justrich at 5:15 PM 3-30-2006_[/QUOT
> 
> Thank you. Please keep us updated with all the info you have. I have recieved so many different stories it isn't funny. I was told there wont be any availalbe until the late fall, though others on here have hinted otherwise. All i know is that no dealers i have talked to even think any are coming, but everytime i contact vwoa i get a different story. So something fishy seems to be going on, i dont understand why they would want to lose a potential customer...


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (AJN334)*

I have 9 that are reaching Port of SD by 4/17.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (AJN334)*

I heard a rumor that the limited supply of 2006 V10 TDI's are going to California first (maybe even only California), so other dealers don't know of availability. With the recent change in EPA Reg's for 2007, maybe they will come back as a regular production model?? Who knows for sure right now, only VW! I am sure the real story will come out before too long.


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (CapoVWSales)*

ALL I KNOW IS THAT THIS BLACK ON BLACK V10 W/ HITCH AND 19S AND WILL DEFFINATELY BE HERE ON MAY 1ST IF THE TRUCK IS ON TIME. IVE LOOKED MYSELF AND THIS CAR HAS BEEN PUT INTO OUR PIPELINE WHICH I ASSUME MEANS ITS AT PORT AWAITING DELIVERY OR ON A SHIP (I DONT NORMALLY ORDER NEW CARS). MY BOSS SAID THAT THIS CAR IS REAL AND WILL BE OURS WE HAVE EVEN BEEN GIVEN A VIN. ILL POST WHEN I ACTUALLY TOUCH THIS CAR PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE ME OR POST WITH ANY QUESTIONS.


_Modified by justrich at 6:18 PM 3-31-2006_


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (justrich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrich* »_ALL I KNOW IS THAT THIS BLACK ON BLACK V10 W/ HITCH AND 19S AND WILL DEFFINATELY BE HERE ON MAY 1ST IF THE TRUCK IS ON TIME. IVE LOOKED MYSELF AND THIS CAR HAS BEEN PUT INTO OUR PIPELINE WHICH I ASSUME MEANS ITS AT PORT AWAITING DELIVERY OR ON A SHIP (I DONT NORMALLY ORDER NEW CARS). MY BOSS SAID THAT THIS CAR IS REAL AND WILL BE OURS WE HAVE EVEN BEEN GIVEN A VIN. ILL POST WHEN I ACTUALLY TOUCH THIS CAR PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE ME OR POST WITH ANY QUESTIONS.

_Modified by justrich at 6:18 PM 3-31-2006_


Thanks for the info.
Do you know of any others or how many are coming in this first phase? I'm pretty sure that i want a silver/black with 19s/ hitch etc but i'll wait and see what happens here with this.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (justrich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrich* »_ALL I KNOW IS THAT THIS BLACK ON BLACK V10 W/ HITCH AND 19S AND WILL DEFFINATELY BE HERE ON MAY 1ST IF THE TRUCK IS ON TIME. IVE LOOKED MYSELF AND THIS CAR HAS BEEN PUT INTO OUR PIPELINE WHICH I ASSUME MEANS ITS AT PORT AWAITING DELIVERY OR ON A SHIP (I DONT NORMALLY ORDER NEW CARS). MY BOSS SAID THAT THIS CAR IS REAL AND WILL BE OURS WE HAVE EVEN BEEN GIVEN A VIN. ILL POST WHEN I ACTUALLY TOUCH THIS CAR PLEASE FEEL FREE TO MESSAGE ME OR POST WITH ANY QUESTIONS.

_Modified by justrich at 6:18 PM 3-31-2006_

*Any Guess on Price?*


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
*Any Guess on Price?*

Think around $68K+dest and that should be just about right....


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (CapoVWSales)*

sorry about the caps earlier i use software that requires caps to be on i forgot to turn them off.


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (justrich)*

No problem, doesnt bother me









Do you guys have any idea how many are at port/awaiting delivery for the May time slot?


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (AJN334)*

More info on these V10 TDI's please!
And any word on Canadian allocation?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_And any word on Canadian allocation?

They are bringing in one for Canada. You guys can share it eh?


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
They are bringing in one for Canada. You guys can share it eh?

Thanks for bringing me a mid-day laugh








Now, really?








hehe! I know we wouldn't sell many, but still, without availability can't sell any.


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (sirAQUAMAN64)*

i dont know how many are at port. i do know that each dealer is slated to get 1. our rep said he can get us 2 if we want or have a demand for it but were the number 1 dealer in our region so i dont know if that makes us a priority or not. based on that i assume their limited quantity. i will post more when i know more.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (justrich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrich* »_i dont know how many are at port. i do know that each dealer is slated to get 1. our rep said he can get us 2 if we want or have a demand for it but were the number 1 dealer in our region so i dont know if that makes us a priority or not. based on that i assume their limited quantity. i will post more when i know more.

Dude, I dont mean to sound like a jerk, but VW Santa Monica is #1 in our region, hell, they are #2 in the country...I dont know if you meant for your area.


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (CapoVWSales)*

i meant our area we cant touch santa monica as far as sales go. sorry about that, didnt mean to step on any toes.


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

Any new info on the V10, after all its due in at dealers in less then a month... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by AJN334 at 8:16 PM 4-6-2006_


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (justrich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrich* »_i meant our area we cant touch santa monica as far as sales go. sorry about that, didnt mean to step on any toes.

didnt step on any toes, but they do have guys that will ***** and complain if anyone trys to say anything to the extent that VWSM is not #1, I got called by a sales guy there once after correcting him in a p-ton thread, and I was like







what are you calling me for? Anyways, these things are going to be held at port, and our local rep is trying to get them released before June, and whats nice is that they wont be dropping all our units off in one shot, which is good for the dealer and the customer, and gives me more time to work out my inventory problems! I so cant wait until mondays think fast event, I am so ready to drive my next car. (I wish it was a V10, but I am not money style like that, so ill take an EOS!)


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_I heard a rumor that the limited supply of 2006 V10 TDI's are going to California first (maybe even only California), so other dealers don't know of availability. With the recent change in EPA Reg's for 2007, maybe they will come back as a regular production model?? Who knows for sure right now, only VW! I am sure the real story will come out before too long.
Just got back from my dealer in Northern California. Here is what they are telling me; I can't vouch for the accuracy of these statements, but am just passing along what I heard...
They showed me a sheet with all their incoming orders. On it were 8 Toureg TDIs, with confirmed VIN numbers and options listed. This sheet only listed a few options; I'm assuming these vehicles will be nearly identical options-wise, and have the same basic equipment besides the following items that were listed on the inventory sheet:
19-inch wheels
Locking Rear Diff
Trailer Hitch
The dealer told me that all diesel Touaregs would have the 19s, but only a few cars on the list specifically showed 19s as an option. He claimed when you cross-checked the option (P19, I think) it was for summer or street tires, and the computer popped out the option number ONLY because of the tire, not because of the wheel size.
The vehicles all were different colors; it pretty much looked like the dealer had ordered one in each color. Each one had the Anthracite interior, except for the green, red, and black -- which had beige, teak, and teak respectively.
The dealer also claimed to have known in advance about the TDI Touareg, which is why (he said) they had access to so many vehicles. He said they'd ordered them knowing that they'd be VERY popular with California gas prices, and that this was a special one-time deal that would go away once VW begins shipping '07 models.
I wonder if -- since the cars all appear to have come into port in California -- VWoA will give CA dealers first shot, and release the TDIs to the rest of the US after California buyers take their pick? Given the lack of info out there it's VERY difficult to analyze what's going on.
At this point I have my name on one -- Reflex Silver/Anthracite, with Locking Diff, Hitch, and (I hope) 19s. I will be very interested to see if this engine lives up to my expectations. I spoke at length with a Phaeton Tech at the dealership (had my wife's Phaeton in yet again), and he told me about his experience driving a Phaeton that VWoA brought in with the V10. In the Phaeton he found it extremely difficult to even tell (outside of the tachometer) the car had a diesel. I would expect there to be a little more diesel-ness with the Touareg, but it should still be quite impressive. Here's hoping!


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*

all CA dealers have their allocation for the year, the standard wheels are an 18" design, the 19s are optional, you wont be dissapointed, the "think fast" drive event will be in town here next week, and my slot is on monday, I am SOOOO looking forward to it.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (CapoVWSales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapoVWSales* »_all CA dealers have their allocation for the year, the standard wheels are an 18" design, the 19s are optional, you wont be dissapointed, the "think fast" drive event will be in town here next week, and my slot is on monday, I am SOOOO looking forward to it.
Do you have any idea of how "loaded" these vehicles will be? I'm being told that they'll all come with most of the options, with my only choice being color, the trailer hitch, and the locking diff. Do you have any real confirmation of the equipment level? It makes sense that something like the TDI would come loaded, but it's odd that I can't get a complete breakdown of the equipment on these puppies...


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (CapoVWSales)*

Capo -- can you explain more clearly the "loophole" that allows VWoA to sell these things in California for a few months? I understand why they didn't smog before, but I don't understand why they're being let in now, and why the rules change for '07 models. Enquring minds want to know!


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*

raythompson-- are you sure they have a colorado red/teak combo coming in? i was under the impression that this color combination was unavailable....


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_raythompson-- are you sure they have a colorado red/teak combo coming in? i was under the impression that this color combination was unavailable....









Ross -- I'll check again with the dealer and see; it may have been beige, but I thought it said teak. I'm on my way out of town, but will try to post something next week...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_Capo -- can you explain more clearly the "loophole" that allows VWoA to sell these things in California for a few months? I understand why they didn't smog before, but I don't understand why they're being let in now, and why the rules change for '07 models. Enquring minds want to know!









The Bush Administration is a big proponent of clean diesel technology. VW / BMW & MB have been lobbying the federal gov't to allow more diesel powered vehicles into the U.S.
VW was given a waiver by the EPA to bring the V10TDI back to the U.S... as kind of an Ambassador of Clean Diesel technology. To showcase that it's there and to try and get Americans to change their mindset when it comes to diesel.
This waiver applies to all 50-states--- for now --- so that's how VW is getting the V10TDI back.
The other side of the coin is this... the EPA loosened the noose around the neck of diesel power for 2007-2009. The million dollar question is... will that mean a flood of new diesel powered vehicles from Europe and Japan?


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

I'd love to have the V10TDI just for towing, but my dealer has prepared me to pay list price. I'm trying to decide if waiting a year when they might be more plentiful and have the latest model features might make more sense. My '04 is near perfect (knock on wood).


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (randemar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randemar* »_I'd love to have the V10TDI just for towing, but my dealer has prepared me to pay list price. I'm trying to decide if waiting a year when they might be more plentiful and have the latest model features might make more sense. My '04 is near perfect (knock on wood).

The word is from other posters is that there will not be a V10 next year but who knows for sure?


----------



## Manoover (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_Capo -- can you explain more clearly the "loophole" that allows VWoA to sell these things in California for a few months? I understand why they didn't smog before, but I don't understand why they're being let in now, and why the rules change for '07 models. Enquring minds want to know!


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_The Bush Administration is a big proponent of clean diesel technology. VW / BMW & MB have been lobbying the federal gov't to allow more diesel powered vehicles into the U.S.
VW was given a waiver by the EPA to bring the V10TDI back to the U.S... as kind of an Ambassador of Clean Diesel technology. To showcase that it's there and to try and get Americans to change their mindset when it comes to diesel.
This waiver applies to all 50-states--- for now --- so that's how VW is getting the V10TDI back.
The other side of the coin is this... the EPA loosened the noose around the neck of diesel power for 2007-2009. The million dollar question is... will that mean a flood of new diesel powered vehicles from Europe and Japan?

I expect the real reason that CA might get the V10 first is because they've already converted to ultra low sulfur diesel fuel, which is required for the catalytic diesel particulate filter now equipped on all V10s (and V6 TDIs, for that matter). With ULSD and the CDP filter, the V10 is compliant with CARB regulations.
I'm not sure if the other CARB states have done the ULSD changeover yet, but I'm pretty sure that all US retailers will be required to sell labeled ULSD by October '06. It can have as much as 22 PPM initially, but will work down to the official 15 PPM standard over the next four years or so. Legacy vehicles will be able to get the high-sulfur fuel (up to 20% of sales) during the initial period as well.
See the Nov '05 press release here: http://www.epa.gov/otaq/regs/f...#regs


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_The word is from other posters is that there will not be a V10 next year but who knows for sure?

I was thinking about this very thing in the context of Audi. Here they are spending millions to win LeMans with a TDI Diesel, and talk about promoting the future of diesel cars in places like the US. If they wouldn't then incorporate the V10 TDI into their currnent line -- at least in the A8 and Q7 -- then WHY are they talking this way???


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

Just got back from out of town, so excuse me if this is redundant. I am being told that you can't get both 19" wheels AND the locking diff; T'regs with the locking diff will come with 18" wheels.
SO... does anyone know any reason why I couldn't retrofit a TDI Touareg with 19" wheels? Why would the 19" wheels be incompatible with the the locking diff, or are they simply leaving the 19s off of T'regs with locking diffs because the 18s come with the off-roady tires?


_Modified by raythompson at 6:16 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_Just got back from out of town, so excuse me if this is redundant. I am being told that you can't get both 19" wheels AND the locking diff; T'regs with the locking diff will come with 18" wheels.
SO... does anyone know any reason why I couldn't retrofit a TDI Touareg with 19" wheels? Why would the 19" wheels be incompatible with the the locking diff, or are they simply leaving the 19s off of T'regs with locking diffs because the 18s come with the off-roady tires?

_Modified by raythompson at 6:16 PM 4-13-2006_

I think when you find out what options aren't on the 06 V10's you'll be scratching you're head...the V8's will have more from what I hear but it is all rumor until they get the Monroni labels in with pricing and confirmation of standard options. Right now you’re just seeing in the available "other" options which are few..19's, Locking Diff., Hitch...Again, the standard options may not include some things you might expect as standard on the top-of-the-line model. It will still be a blast to drive and lots of exclusivity







Not to mention IF this is the last batch for US distribution for all of 2006 and 2007...we'll shall see...
As far as your question is concerned, the V10 will work fine with either 18" or 19" or even 20"+ wheels/tires...it is likely as you stated a car with rear locking diff. would likely have all season tires and not summer performance as all the 19's come with. Your dealer could certainly swap if they wish to do such...However, you may want to read what many have found on this forum which is the 19's are a odd size to find good replacement tires...you'd be better to keep the 18's or sell them and go with 20's which have many more tire options...
Now the 19" may look better than the 18"'s but that's an opinion and we don't know the style of the 18" rims on the V10's yet...



_Modified by V10 at 7:16 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
SO... does anyone know any reason why I couldn't retrofit a TDI Touareg with 19" wheels? Why would the 19" wheels be incompatible with the the locking diff, or are they simply leaving the 19s off of T'regs with locking diffs because the 18s come with the off-roady tires?


Locking diff would be for offroad use.
VW does not recommend the 19" wheels for offroad use.
No reason why you could not fit 19" wheels after purchase, but understand 19" wheels are not recommended for offroad use.
HTH


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Locking diff would be for offroad use.
VW does not recommend the 19" wheels for offroad use.
No reason why you could not fit 19" wheels after purchase, but understand 19" wheels are not recommended for offroad use.
HTH


Just to clarify, IF you could order vs. have VW choose the options on the limited # of V10's coming to the US then you could have any wheels offered. However, VW has predetermined the option package for this batch so you have to improvise.
My 2004 V10 came fully equiped including the 19" rims and performance tires it has the locking differential.
However, if you were to really use the Treg to its full capability it would be foolish to go with the 19" rims with performance tires...18" are the best for this and have tons of tire options...


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_I think when you find out what options aren't on the 06 V10's you'll be scratching your head...the V8's will have more from what I hear but it is all rumor until they get the Monroni labels in with pricing and confirmation of standard options. 
As far as your question is concerned, the V10 will work fine with either 18" or 19" or even 20"+ wheels/tires... Now the 19" may look better than the 18"'s but that's an opinion and we don't know the style of the 18" rims on the V10's yet..._Modified by V10 at 7:16 PM 4-13-2006_

Interesting... all the dealers I've spoken with are claiming these things will be loaded. I am also getting a huge amount of variation on pricing; one dealer claimed $63.5K, another quoted $67K as the MSRP. 
Any of you dealer types out there have any hard data on these things; specifically, what will the actual equipment (outside the locking diff/19s) be? It is puzzling that they would even consider bringing TDI T'regs in with anything less than EVERYTHING (except that rear-mounted spare tire). If the engine itself amounts to a $7-8K upcharge, it is pretty clear that there is ZERO financial consideration in owning one. No matter how great the mileage the payoff will be WAY down the road. 
Unless, of course, one considers resale value. Is KBB for real; if you look up a used 2004 Touareg V10 -- with typical equipment and 30K miles -- you get a retail price of about $63K! eBay doesn't seem to support this level of pricing, but if it's anything close to that this thing appears to be the amazing non-depreciating automobile...


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Just to clarify, IF you could order vs. have VW choose the options on the limited # of V10's coming to the US then you could have any wheels offered. However, VW has predetermined the option package for this batch so you have to improvise.
My 2004 V10 came fully equiped including the 19" rims and performance tires it has the locking differential.
However, if you were to really use the Treg to its full capability it would be foolish to go with the 19" rims with performance tires...18" are the best for this and have tons of tire options...

Gotcha! Thanks for the input and help. You guys are right; the 19s are mighty hard to find tires for...
One question you guys might help me with would be interior colors. Though I think the anthracite is OK, it seems hard to keep clean (at least in the wife's Phaeton) and feels a little tomb-like. Beige is too light for me, but I've been considering Kristal Grey. Anyone have this combo? So far, I think I'd be good with Silver, Silver Blue, or White with the Kristal Grey. Someone has been telling me that the Campy White with Teak Leather is a spectacular combo, but I haven't been able to find one locally to look at in person...
What are the pros & cons of different colors?


_Modified by raythompson at 8:10 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
Gotcha! Thanks for the input and help. You guys are right; the 19s are mighty hard to find tires for...
One question you guys might help me with would be interior colors. Though I think the anthracite is OK, it seems hard to keep clean (at least in the wife's Phaeton) and feels a little tomb-like. Beige is too light for me, but I've been considering Kristal Grey. Anyone have this combo? So far, I think I'd be good with Silver, Silver Blue, or White with the Kristal Grey. Someone has been telling me that the Campy White with Teak Leather is a spectacular combo, but I haven't been able to find one locally to look at in person...
What are the pros & cons of different colors?

_Modified by raythompson at 8:10 PM 4-14-2006_

It may be hard to locate a 06 V10 in the exact color combo you are looking for. It seems that there are limited color combos and you may need to make a compromise. For example I don't think you can find a Reflex Silver with any interior color than Anthracite. This may especially be the case with the locking rear diff vehicles which at this point appear limited in number.
Did your dealer say they could locate other interior colors for the o6 V10 for a Reflex Silver exterior other than anthracite? I hope the Monroni Window Stickers make it soon so we'll all know exactly what is available and the true base options the V10 will have. I don't think TPMS, Heated Steering Wheel or the pass through ski sak (usually cold weather package) is on any of the 06 V10's. They don't appear to be using the package 4, 5 specification they are just putting a certain set of options and leaving it at that...other than the 19's, hitch + rear locking diff...
The darker interior hides lots of dirt in the grey color but if you get into mud then the lighter beige is more forgiving. In general the darker interiors look cleaner than the lighter which show scuffs, oil and such...
Also, remember the interior will be Cricket vs Nappa so there is a different texture. It is strange that the V10 did not get Nappa...










_Modified by V10 at 9:43 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_It may be hard to locate a 06 V10 in the exact color combo you are looking for. It seems that there are limited color combos and you may need to make a compromise. For example I don't think you can find a Reflex Silver with any interior color than Anthracite. This may especially be the case with the locking rear diff vehicles which at this point appear limited in number. Did your dealer say they could locate other interior colors for the o6 V10 for a Reflex Silver exterior other than anthracite?_Modified by V10 at 9:43 PM 4-14-2006_
You're telling me; I've been contacting area dealers; one claims to have located a Reflex Silver w/Grey, but says the dealer (in SoCal) won't trade. That appears to be the only TDI in that combo that shows up on the computer. There's a White w/Grey that I can get; I think it will be either that or Reflex Silver w/Anthracite. I'd love to be able to find a White w/Teak to look at, but so far the only TDI I've found in that combo lacks the locking diff...


----------



## Charlie Teuton (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Audi*

In the Quattro Quarterly, Spring '06 issue, Paul Rivera writes about the new diesels [2.0,3.0 & 4.2] for Audi/VW. I think the USA is more likely to get the 4.2 liter V8 rather than the V10 in the Q7. Will the V10 become a dinosaur engine or will they continue to offer it? Being a pessimist [i.e. being right 90% of the time], I know what I believe the answer to that question to be.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Audi (Charlie Teuton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charlie Teuton* »_In the Quattro Quarterly, Spring '06 issue, Paul Rivera writes about the new diesels [2.0,3.0 & 4.2] for Audi/VW. I think the USA is more likely to get the 4.2 liter V8 rather than the V10 in the Q7. Will the V10 become a dinosaur engine or will they continue to offer it? Being a pessimist [i.e. being right 90% of the time], I know what I believe the answer to that question to be.

That's a very interesting point regarding long-term parts and service. Here in California there might end up being (big guess here) 500 units with this engine at the most. How many dealers will actually have a tech who's rec'd factory training on the TDI? I'm really curious about this since I already know what it's like to own and service our Phaeton. Many times a simple problem gets blown out of proportion because of the techs' lack of knowledge regarding the vehicle.








Just wondering about this, since the Touareg TDI will be a "keeper". Yeah, sure -- may just fall into the category of "useless speculation", but I have NOT been too impressed by VW dealers and their level of service, so far...


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Audi (raythompson)*

I think the answer to this question depends on how much patience you have. V10 service issues can be broken into two parts: Engine related and Touareg related. Things like air bag faults, alignments and stepper motors have nothing to do with the V10 and will be fixed about as well as they would with any other Treg. Motor related issues, and I've had one, are another story. In this age of replace it rather than fix it, it does not take a very skilled tech to be able to fix a V10, since parts will just be replaced until the thing that didn't work gets fixed. The problem is that an inexperienced tech may replace quite a few things before the right one is replaced. 
There will always be parts available for the V10, since VW keeps enough to service what it builds and plenty have been sold outside the U.S. The issue is that you will have to wait while the part is found and shipped. Also, assuming you are under warranty, you will have to wait while VWOA authorizes parts to be replaced. Trust me, this takes some time. So if you don't mind dropping your V10 off at the dealership for a month at a time if it develops a motor issue, then I wouldn't worry too much about long term service issues. Also, keep in mind, V10 parts are not cheap and so if it is out of warranty, plan on spending $5,000 to $10,000 if something does go wrong. Geez, after writing this, I can't believe I just ordered one. I suppose since I think a long service once or twice over the course of five years is worth the joy of driving one, I’m not too worried. Plus I am hoping by the time the warranty expires, more diesels will be available in the U.S. to choose from as a replacement.
Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Audi (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_Motor related issues are another story. In this age of replace it rather than fix it, it does not take a very skilled tech to be able to fix a V10, since parts will just be replaced until the thing that didn't work gets fixed. The problem is that an inexperienced tech may replace quite a few things before the right one is replaced... The issue is that you will have to wait while the part is found and shipped. Also, assuming you are under warranty, you will have to wait while VWOA authorizes parts to be replaced. Trust me, this takes some time. So if you don't mind dropping your V10 off at the dealership for a month at a time if it develops a motor issue, then I wouldn't worry too much about long term service issues. Also, keep in mind, V10 parts are not cheap and so if it is out of warranty, plan on spending $5,000 to $10,000 if something does go wrong.

Thanks for your thoughts. You've got me thinking "extended warranty"...


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Audi (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_Motor related issues, and I've had one, are another story. In this age of replace it rather than fix it, it does not take a very skilled tech to be able to fix a V10, since parts will just be replaced until the thing that didn't work gets fixed. The problem is that an inexperienced tech may replace quite a few things before the right one is replaced. 
There will always be parts available for the V10... The issue is that you will have to wait while the part is found and shipped. Also, assuming you are under warranty, you will have to wait while VWOA authorizes parts to be replaced. Trust me, this takes some time. So if you don't mind dropping your V10 off at the dealership for a month at a time if it develops a motor issue, then I wouldn't worry too much about long term service issues. Also, keep in mind, V10 parts are not cheap and so if it is out of warranty, plan on spending $5,000 to $10,000 if something does go wrong.

Can anyone tell me what -- if any -- changes or improvements have been made to the V10 TDI since its' introduction? Just wondering, as these things usually get the "bugs" worked out with increased production numbers...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 in Audi (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_Can anyone tell me what -- if any -- changes or improvements have been made to the V10 TDI since its' introduction? Just wondering, as these things usually get the "bugs" worked out with increased production numbers...

What bugs?


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Audi (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_What bugs?

Sorry, just speaking generically, as in the case (with most manufacturers) that brand new products often have a few quirks that are ironed out by the second or third year of production...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Audi (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
Can anyone tell me what -- if any -- changes or improvements have been made to the V10 TDI since its' introduction? Just wondering, as these things usually get the "bugs" worked out with increased production numbers...


As far as changes: There is no evidence that the 06 V10's will have Heated Steering Wheel, TPMS or Ski pass through...two of these would normally be part of a Winter Package which is not an option unfortunately. So if you don't live in a cold climate you'll probably not miss them. As far as TPMS, when the system works it is a very nice feature but can have it's own set of issues. Also, the Nappa Leather will not be on these which one would expect at this price level...Other than these missing items, you'll have 4 zone A/C, front and rear heated seats, DVD Nav with reverse camera...
Regarding any refinements, the vehicle should have most of the updated parts that have been improved over the last few years...hopefully this includes a more robust center driveshaft, stepper motor, Body and engine wire harness... Now many have had no issues with any of the mentioned but others have had all the above...as a product matures they usually get better..
You'll have a DPF - Diesel Particulate Filter - which will aid in polution fighting but might hinder the use of Bio-Diesel.
I've read that some of the newer Fuel Injectors on other VW models have been improved in design...don't know if they will be on the V10..but if so they are smaller and don't require o-rings they are a tapered fit and much easier to deal with if you do need to. Doub't there is too much else as far as improvements...just refinements and such...


----------



## olsonjs (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*

Not at all. I have an '04 and I love it. Started off wanting a V-6 and wound up with the V-8 because the dealer had one with everything else I wanted....
Great car.
Jim


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: V10 in Audi (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_As far as changes: There is no evidence that the 06 V10's will have Heated Steering Wheel, TPMS or Ski pass through... Doub't there is too much else as far as improvements...just refinements and such...
Thanks -- that is hugely helpful, and is EXACTLY the information I was looking for.
I agree completely about TPMS; our Phaeton has it and it can be quite tempermental. The only thing I'll miss is the heated steering wheel and the Nappa leather, although I'm a bit unsure as to the actual differences between the Nappa and the hides that will ship on the TDI...


----------



## V10-power (Apr 17, 2006)

Well guys, I am glad to read that you will be able to enjoy the V10 in short time. Here in the Netherlands i am having fun with my V10 for about a year now, and what can I say; V10 diesel power is fun, fun and fun!


----------



## e_dub (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (06DeepBlack)*

I test drove one today. VW of Ameica is here in ATL showing off the new EOS, GTI, Touareg V10 and Golf. I had a chance to drive the Touareg, EOS, and GTI. 
All = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Touareg has crazy power.








pics I took with my phone:


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (e_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e_dub* »_I test drove one today. VW of Ameica is here in ATL showing off the new EOS, GTI, Touareg V10 and Golf. I had a chance to drive the Touareg, EOS, and GTI. The Touareg has crazy power.

Great info -- could you give us an idea of the exact equipment on the T'reg you drove? The wheels and hitch are obvious, but it would be nice to have confirmation of the equipment levels given that dealers have very little hard info. Also, what was your impression of the clatter and noise of this engine? Some people have said it's nearly as quiet as the gas engine; others have said you get mild clatter under certain situations...
BTW, I just forwarded your post to my sister, who lives in TN. She has been hounding her dealer for info because she wants a TDI-Reg, but the dealer keeps giving her completely wrong info. First he said it didn't exist, now he says it will only be available in October as a 2007 model...







It was nice to be able to send her photos of an actual vehicle sitting in her neck of the woods (so to speak)...


----------



## e_dub (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*

1) The V10 desiel is louder than the V8 but not by much. You really couldn't here once insie with the AC on. If you listen to music I doubt if you hear it at all.
2) I didn't read the specs, sorry. I'll check tomorrow.
The rep I spoke with said this Vehicle should be available in Sept 06.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (e_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e_dub* »_1) The V10 desiel is louder than the V8 but not by much. You really couldn't here once insie with the AC on. If you listen to music I doubt if you hear it at all.
2) I didn't read the specs, sorry. I'll check tomorrow.
The rep I spoke with said this Vehicle should be available in Sept 06.


Things to check for:
1) Heated Steering Wheel
2) Ski bag pass through - this is the opening in the rear seat back behind the armrest that allows ski's and long items to be passed through.
3) TPMS - Tire Pressure Monitoring System
I have heard that none of the above are available on the 06 V10.
Thanks!


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (e_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e_dub* »_1) The V10 desiel is louder than the V8 but not by much. You really couldn't here once insie with the AC on. If you listen to music I doubt if you hear it at all. The rep I spoke with said this Vehicle should be available in Sept 06.

Thanks for the info. The September date is puzzling to me; my dealer called me yesterday, told me the ship was in port, and said they'd have my car by the first of next week at the latest. I had assumed -- perhaps wrongly -- that these things would be gone by September, but I guess VW can build as many '06 TDIs as they want and sell them alongside 2007s if they so desire. Given what I just paid to fill my tank that might not be a bad strategy...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
Thanks for the info. The September date is puzzling to me; my dealer called me yesterday, told me the ship was in port, and said they'd have my car by the first of next week at the latest. I had assumed -- perhaps wrongly -- that these things would be gone by September, but I guess VW can build as many '06 TDIs as they want and sell them alongside 2007s if they so desire. Given what I just paid to fill my tank that might not be a bad strategy...









I don't think that VW is going to be sending ship load after ship load from now until late in the year. I think, rather, that VW has already shipped, perhaps a few more in transit, the complete lot of 06 V10's. So, the Ports will have or have already the magic number of 06's V10's. They will be released as soon as VW sees the time is appropriate...Likely in line with the release of lower sulfur fuels. I'm sure VW is thinking that they could release a few months early and the DPF's will not be ruined in that short period of time...but then again someone driving thousands of miles a month might have significant issues using standard issue diesel.
Anyway, most of the V10's are sitting at port now and will likely stay there for a bit longer. Also, for example, even if a dealer has 8 allocated to them they will likely only get 1 or 2 at a time...perhaps as you suggested, some to be delivered along side the 07's...
My source says as soon as May and as late as September...got to love that range...hopefully it will be the earlier release date. Certainly if you are 1st in line at a high volume VW dealer you'll get it sooner than some others will...
More and more info. will start to leak out in May I'm sure....likely a formal VW announcement of what the scoop really is...


_Modified by V10 at 6:21 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_...So, the ports will have what ever the magic number of 06's are and they will be released as soon as VW sees the time is appropriate...Likely in line with the release of lower sulfur fuels. I'm sure VW is thinking that they could release a few months early and the DPF's will not be ruined in that short period of time... Anyway, most of the V10's are sitting at port and will likely stay there for a bit longer. Also, for example, even if a dealer has 8 allocated to them they will likely only get 1 or 2 at a time...perhaps as you suggested, to be delivered along side the 07's... My source says as soon as May and as late as September...got to love that range...

Thanks, V10 -- the build, ship, and port situation is pretty much what I assumed. What you are saying about actual delivery dates makes a lot of sense. This would explain the discrepancy between what I've heard from different dealers. One dealer may be assuming that -- since the vehicles just landed in port -- the usual time period between arrival at the port and delivery to the dealership applies. I NEVER thought they might hold the TDIs at the port, but now you've got me thinking...
Newbie question; what is the exact date that low-sulphur diesel fuel is mandated? Is that September 1st -- I can't imagine the EPA letting VW skate on that one, but who knows?


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*

Just answered my own question...
http://www.chevron.com/product...ml#A2 
When is S15 (ULSD) required to be produced and sold?
Introduction of the new 15ppm diesel into different portions of the diesel fuel supply channel will be managed through staggered compliance dates. For the US, there are currently two S15 (ULSD) implementation timelines.
United States (except California)
On-Highway Diesel Fuel
Refinery	< 15ppm by June 1, 2006
Terminal	< 15ppm by September 1, 2006
Retail	< 15ppm by October 15, 2006
Off-Road, Locomotive & Marine Fuel	< 500ppm by June 1, 2007
California
On-Highway, Off-Road, & Fixed Equipment Diesel Fuel
Refinery	< 15ppm by June 1, 2006
Terminal	< 15ppm by July 15, 2006
Retail	< 15ppm by September 1, 2006
Locomotive/Marine Harbor Craft Fuel	< 15ppm by January 1, 2007


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
Thanks, V10 -- the build, ship, and port situation is pretty much what 
Newbie question; what is the exact date that low-sulphur diesel fuel is mandated? Is that September 1st -- I can't imagine the EPA letting VW skate on that one, but who knows?

The last I heard is that Retail Compliance was moved back to Oct, 15th, 2006...gives retailers enough time to empty their existing tanks. The fuel terminals supplying such will need to be complient by Sept. 1st. So you're going to see a wide range of mixed sulfur fuels from probably a bit before Sept. through October. Some will get it going earlier, likely California will have such since they are so strict about compliance. There are likely diesel retailers selling low sulfur diesel right now... VW has nothing to do with this part of the equation...VW would like low sulfur to be available yesterday...


_Modified by V10 at 6:39 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (V10)*

Hey, Looking at the pictures above from the VW Dealer Drive event I wonder if the wheels shown on the V10 are the new 18"s wheels?! Someone said they thought they were 20" rims but that would not make any sense since we don't have that option here in the US. Also, the tire sidewall is too tall to be a 20" ...










_Modified by V10 at 6:43 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_Just answered my own question...
http://www.chevron.com/product...ml#A2 
When is S15 (ULSD) required to be produced and sold?
Introduction of the new 15ppm diesel into different portions of the diesel fuel supply channel will be managed through staggered compliance dates. For the US, there are currently two S15 (ULSD) implementation timelines.
United States (except California)
On-Highway Diesel Fuel
Refinery	< 15ppm by June 1, 2006
Terminal	< 15ppm by September 1, 2006
Retail	< 15ppm by October 15, 2006
Off-Road, Locomotive & Marine Fuel	< 500ppm by June 1, 2007
California
On-Highway, Off-Road, & Fixed Equipment Diesel Fuel
Refinery	< 15ppm by June 1, 2006
Terminal	< 15ppm by July 15, 2006
Retail	< 15ppm by September 1, 2006
Locomotive/Marine Harbor Craft Fuel	< 15ppm by January 1, 2007 

You might luck out and get yours earlier due to the fact you are in CA!!


----------



## naumovs (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (CapoVWSales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapoVWSales* »_
Think around $68K+dest and that should be just about right....

I know I am starting a fire here, but I like it hot... Haw can anyone justify the $68,000 price tag for the V10 when the V6-V8's are in the $30's? Are the additional 2-4 cylinders come in gold? Granted, if the less V equipped versions were not available, I can see where one could simply compare the V10 Treg to, say X5 and partially justify the cost. After all, when any of these will have 100K miles, the price difference in used between the V6, V8, or V10 is going to be far from dramatic, may be around $5-10K. Even assuming the slightly greater life of a diesel, all the other components will have to be replaced anyway - just imagine the countless stepper motors.... I also hope people are not buying the V10's because of the fuel efficiency - I think it's the same unfortunate phenomenon as with hybrids - no cost benefit whatsoever (otherwise I would be driving one, too). But then again I am also unable to answer how can US consumers pay up to $35K for a tiny 2 seater Smart car? It does get up to 80 mpg but one will have to drive for a century to make up the difference, given it's actual price in Europe is around $12K. Yes, I'm a pure numbers=sense guy, even though I drive the Touareg.
Here's another one: why is the best selling car and truck in the world is that ugly Ford-F150 truck - the previous rounded model (mostly sold in the US)? Would love to hear some answers....


----------



## e_dub (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Hey, Looking at the pictures above from the VW Dealer Drive event I wonder if the wheels shown on the V10 are the new 18"s wheels?! Someone said they thought they were 20" rims but that would not make any sense since we don't have that option here in the US. Also, the tire sidewall is too tall to be a 20" ...









_Modified by V10 at 6:43 PM 4-18-2006_

The wheels on the Touareg I drove were 18's. That's one thing I do remember.


----------



## e_dub (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (naumovs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naumovs* »_
Here's another one: why is the best selling car and truck in the world is that ugly Ford-F150 truck - the previous rounded model (mostly sold in the US)? Would love to hear some answers....

Government contracts are the reason. Ford wouldn't dare metion to the consumers who buys the vehicles, just that they have the #1 most selling. 
I learned this while in the Military and also I worked with the fleet manager of the state of AZ's Government. Look at all the border patrol vehicles, F-150, go to a any national park, F-150's, If your local police dept has a pickup, more than likely it's a F-150. Hell their police cars are Ford's. The State Troopers here in GA have Mustangs.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (naumovs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naumovs* »_I know I am starting a fire here, but I like it hot... Haw can anyone justify the $68,000 price tag for the V10 when the V6-V8's are in the $30's? Are the additional 2-4 cylinders come in gold?

Speaking as someone who's about to buy one, there is absolutely NO way to justify one of these based on economics alone. But -- like most decisions in life -- other things come into play. Read the current issue of Consumer Reports; though I sometimes dislike their approach to auto testing, they run the numbers on hybrids and show that the greater cost of the vehicles (and associated costs like insurance) is almost impossible to offset in normal use.
Likewise with the V10 TDI Touareg. I want the ability to tow a fairly large trailer, love the idea of going 600 miles between fillups, and have actually been looking at more expensive vehicles. Though the Range Rovers drive beautifully, I DON'T like the ostentatious quality that seems to go along with them. The Touareg is a LOT like our Phaeton, it seems to me -- very classy and well-styled, but subtle and not flashy.
I also like the idea of driving a big, comfortable, capable vehicle -- but hate the mileage you get in most of these vehicles. I've also come off of serious knee reconstruction (only 46, but many years of basketball destroyed them), and am getting really tired of feeling sh*t-hammered by my other cars. What sealed it for me was a recent trip to Death Valley; we drove my wife's Phaeton, and I just couldn't believe how much of a difference it made for me. Whereas I'm ready to get out of my car after 50 miles, in the Phaeton I feel like I could drive all day and into the night.
I get a lot of the same sense with the Touareg. No, it's not as ultra-plush and unbelievably quiet as the Phaeton, but it has the same sense of solidity and good engineering. I also really like a few of its' features; the rear backup camera (this is stupid, I know) is simply perfect in the way it adjusts to project your course, and my giant Rhodesian Ridgeback dog (who also has bad knees!) will love the ability to kneel the vehicle for loading...
I'm also incensed that our government has ignored the solution to our mounting gas crisis, and that this solution has been available for the past ten years. In my trips to Europe I'm always blown away by the Mercedes, BMW, and VW cars and their amazing turbo-diesel powerplants. Why it is taking the US so bloody long to realize this is beyond me; I think the EPA is focused too much on particulates and not enough on fuel savings.
So, though it doesn't make perfect fiscal sense, the TDI-reg seems to be the perfect vehicle for me at this point in time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by raythompson at 8:57 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## naumovs (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for your honest answer. As soon as you said your wife drives Phaeton, say no more. Someone here posted they just bought a new V8 for $34,600, assuming it has all the same options, are you really ready to drop twice as much just for having unlimited power of V10?
Just imagine having two new V8 Tregs in your driveway, say one for offroading, and the other for groceries...?


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (naumovs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naumovs* »_...are you really ready to drop twice as much just for having unlimited power of V10?

YES...








Call me


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_...What sealed it for me was a recent trip to Death Valley; we drove my wife's Phaeton, and I just couldn't believe how much of a difference it made for me.

Just wait until you drive it in a Touareg, and you will *really* notice a difference.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1334489
You will want to drive it where you can't drive the Phaeton.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_Just wait until you drive it in a Touareg, and you will *really* notice a difference.http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1334489
You will want to drive it where you can't drive the Phaeton.

That's a great link; we just returned from Death Valley, and I kept looking longingly down those dirt roads... Next year will be different!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
That's a great link; we just returned from Death Valley, and I kept looking longingly down those dirt roads... Next year will be different!

Another reason to get the 18" rims over the 19"...you can go more places safely and use the vehicle more like it was intended.


----------



## chicagotouareg (Apr 20, 2006)

Somewhat off topic, but it pertains to the V10 diesel. I am aware of a new tax law that passed for hybrids, which went into affect this past January. Apparently it offers a tax incentive of around $3k for purchasing a hybrid. Apparently there is some type of hidden language which allows the same provision to carry over to certain diesels. Can anyone provide any more insight into this?


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (chicagotouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chicagotouareg* »_I am aware of a new tax law that passed for hybrids, which went into affect this past January. Apparently it offers a tax incentive of around $3k for purchasing a hybrid. Apparently there is some type of hidden language which allows the same provision to carry over to certain diesels. Can anyone provide any more insight into this? 

Now THAT would be fantastic! I've never understood why hybrids get a tax credit AND (in California) unlimited use of the carpool lanes, while diesels are excluded. If anyone knows the details on this please let us know...


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*

I won't quote your whole post here, but I couldn't agree more. You can't justify the cost on value. The one point I would add is that the torque of the V10 makes it a blast to drive as well. I've owned both the V8 and the V10 and there is definitely a noticeable difference.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_The one point I would add is that the torque of the V10 makes it a blast to drive as well. I've owned both the V8 and the V10 and there is definitely a noticeable difference.

Now, if there was only some way to switch off traction control and the front drive wheels; can you imagine the smoky burnouts you could make with 553 lb ft of torque???


----------



## fupmn (May 30, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_

Likewise with the V10 TDI Touareg. I want the ability to tow a fairly large trailer, love the idea of going 600 miles between fillups, and have actually been looking at more expensive vehicles. 

_Modified by raythompson at 8:57 PM 4-18-2006_

not to burst anyones bubble, but you will be lucky to see 400 miles per fill up, unless vw increased the size of the tank. it is just too hard to feather the throtle on this rocket to get much more than that. trust me ive tried! i drive a fair bit on the highway, but like to cruz at 80 - 85 (car is sooo smooth at 90 but im a chicken). who ever questions the extra cost simply needs to take a short drive in it. it is truely incredible the ammount of power this vehicle has. if you have the extra money it is worth it.


----------



## RSXster (May 4, 2004)

Hey guys, I was at a local VW/Audi dealership today and they had a Black Touareg that id never seen before...
Tinted windows
19" VW Rims
Rear body kit
Front body kit
Side skirts
No roof rack
And on back it said 
TOUAREG [license plate well] .:R V8
This is not someones car, is it a new model? I cant find any information on it. Thanks!


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (fupmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fupmn* »_not to burst anyones bubble, but you will be lucky to see 400 miles per fill up, unless vw increased the size of the tank. it is just too hard to feather the throtle on this rocket to get much more than that. trust me ive tried! i drive a fair bit on the highway, but like to cruz at 80 - 85 (car is sooo smooth at 90 but im a chicken). who ever questions the extra cost simply needs to take a short drive in it. it is truely incredible the ammount of power this vehicle has. if you have the extra money it is worth it.
Even 400-500 miles per tank -- in normal driving -- would be OK by me. I'm really looking forward, though, to long trips; 500-600 mile range should be easily attainable, even averaging 80 mph or so...


----------



## teutonicV8 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (fupmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fupmn* »_
not to burst anyones bubble, but you will be lucky to see 400 miles per fill up, unless vw increased the size of the tank. it is just too hard to feather the throtle on this rocket to get much more than that. 

400 miles ... What are you talking about?







I have put over 10K miles on my V10 and have ALWAYS gotten over 500 miles out of a tank. And trust me, I am a torque junkie.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (teutonicV8)*

If you figure the V10TDI getting about 22mpg (entirely reality based)... burning thru the tank would absolutely give you more than 500 miles on a tank.
Wish I could get that on my V6!!


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (RSXster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSXster* »_Hey guys, I was at a local VW/Audi dealership today and they had a Black Touareg that id never seen before...
Tinted windows
19" VW Rims
Rear body kit
Front body kit
Side skirts
No roof rack
And on back it said 
TOUAREG [license plate well] .:R V8
This is not someones car, is it a new model? I cant find any information on it. Thanks!

Probably someone just wishing they had an .:R or still had an .:R. Shaka, you used to have an R32 right? Maybe you should do that


----------



## RSXster (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

That's what i thought, but its not a customers car. Its straight from the factory.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (RSXster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSXster* »_Hey guys, I was at a local VW/Audi dealership today and they had a Black Touareg that id never seen before...
Tinted windows
19" VW Rims
Rear body kit
Front body kit
Side skirts
No roof rack
And on back it said 
TOUAREG [license plate well] .:R V8
This is not someones car, is it a new model? I cant find any information on it. Thanks!

*That's got to be the Touareg Individual*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2532738


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (V10)*

why the .:R logo though? I cant see the pics spockcat posted, they're probably on the club touareg site...


----------



## Brass Balls (Aug 6, 2004)

_Quote »_*Haw can anyone justify the $68,000 price tag for the V10 when the V6-V8's are in the $30's?*

Because I can't drive when I'm dead. Life's too short to make car purchasing decisions based on practicality. If it doesn't turn my crank I don't want to drive it.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Brass Balls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brass Balls* »_
Because I can't drive when I'm dead. Life's too short to make car purchasing decisions based on practicality. If it doesn't turn my crank I don't want to drive it.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fupmn (May 30, 2005)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (teutonicV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicV8* »_
400 miles ... What are you talking about?







I have put over 10K miles on my V10 and have ALWAYS gotten over 500 miles out of a tank. And trust me, I am a torque junkie.









this is what i am talking about. 398 miles filled up today to the top of the filler neck (just like i always do so i can make sure i dont put and extra gallon in) 25.10 gallons of fuel. do the math = 15.8 mpg. to think of it the car has been a bit slower lately (hence i put my foot in it more), but i rarely get over 400 miles per tank with 27k total miles on the car. i think the best i got once going from san diego to riverside and back in no traffic flat road was 460mile per tank. i think 500 - 600 miles per tank is un realistic period. the car does not get 22 miles per gallon period at least not mine and not on the fuel we get here in california. 480 - 500 maybe all flat road no A/C no fast starts, feathering the gas, maybe.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (Brass Balls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brass Balls* »_Because I can't drive when I'm dead. Life's too short to make car purchasing decisions based on practicality. If it doesn't turn my crank I don't want to drive it.

Very well said; that should be the official forum motto! Life IS short and -- according to economists -- there are NO true needs, only wants. So, since we're not all forced to drive Ladas, to each his own. Enjoy whatever you have, 'cause life is too short for boring cars...


----------



## RSXster (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Ross06TouaregV8)*

why the .:R logo though? I cant see the pics spockcat posted, they're probably on the club touareg site...
Im not sure why the .:R logo either, but it had it. 
The car looks identical to the German one (tho i didnt see the interior, too dark a tint)
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html


_Modified by RSXster at 9:39 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (RSXster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSXster* »_why the .:R logo though? I cant see the pics spockcat posted, they're probably on the club touareg site...


Correct. The pics I posted are on Club Touareg. For those of you who keep asking, Club Touareg is run by a company called Brutal Brainpower LLC. according to this google cache. 
Their other websites are down too. So I assume their entire server is down. Why I am not sure. I tried to call their toll free number but got no answer other than a machine:
Brutal Brainpower, LLC
Call Toll Free: 877-807-2239 
Fax: 949-387-9055
18103 Skypark Circle Suite #B2 
Irvine, California 92614


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

bad news for ca vw dealerships. i just heard from my boss that the v10's are at port in california but now there is a problem with the fuel or something and they are holding them for delivery untill august instead of may. i guess its another 3 month wait before californians will get their tdi's. he mentioned something about the cars smoking and new fuel regulations causing a hiccup. thats all i know for now i will post more as i know more.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (justrich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrich* »_bad news for ca vw dealerships. i just heard from my boss that the v10's are at port in california but now there is a problem with the fuel or something and they are holding them for delivery untill august instead of may. i guess its another 3 month wait before californians will get their tdi's. he mentioned something about the cars smoking and new fuel regulations causing a hiccup. thats all i know for now i will post more as i know more.
PM Rich...


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (justrich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrich* »_i just heard that the v10's are at port in california but now there is a problem with the fuel or something and they are holding them for delivery untill august instead of may. i guess its another 3 month wait before californians will get their tdi's. he mentioned something about the cars smoking and new fuel regulations causing a hiccup. thats all i know for now i will post more as i know more.

Calendar check -- guess it's not April 1st...
Sound of me locking myself into my personal, soundproof room...
AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!








There, that feels better. Please post details ASAP, because I can't believe we are this close only to be so far away...
PS: just checked with dealer; they show my car leaving port via truck today. Will update as soon as I hear more.
PPS: dealer says computer is ONLY showing cars headed for CA dealers. This MAY indicate that -- since the low-sulphur fuel rolls out first in CA -- the rest of the US may be a few months behind in deliveries. My dealer contact back East has only just now gotten confirmation from VWoA that he will be able to get T'reg TDIs, but he has NO info pertaining to allocations, VIN #s, or color/option info. Since the CA dealers had this info about 6 weeks ago (not sure exactly), this lack of info may back up the idea of a delayed roll-out for the other 49 states...


_Modified by raythompson at 11:26 AM 4-21-2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (raythompson)*

My source tells me September 1st will be the official V10 Launch date...perhaps California will not be included in this but hard to believe VW would let only one state take delivery and make everyone else have to wait...my guess is that they will hold the CA vehicles at least for a bit - 4 months earlier than other states would seem way too early...but we'll see...
What color combo is the vehicle your dealer said is in route to the dealer? Does it have the locking rear diff?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_My source tells me September 1st will be the official V10 Launch date...perhaps California will not be included in this but hard to believe VW would let only one state take delivery and make everyone else have to wait...my guess is that they will hold the CA vehicles at least for a bit - 4 months earlier than other states would seem way too early...but we'll see...
What color combo is the vehicle your dealer said is in route to the dealer? Does it have the locking rear diff?










Yes, September 1st is the "official" launch date of the V10TDI, but VW is planning to roll out some of the vehicles in warmer states a little bit sooner. There is also an effort to get the vehicles into the PITA-5* states ahead of time too.
*PITA-5= Pain In The A$$ (5-states that usually don't allow diesel vehicles)


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

i just saw an official email sent to the gm this afternoon confirming a sept. 1 delivery date. no reason why though probably to be in sync with the eos release or they just want to stick to the official realease date but i dont know why there doing this. i think the fuel thing is a rumor because i havent seen anything confirming it. i will post as i learn more.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (justrich)*

The release date is tied to fuel manufacturers plans to roll out ULSD.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_My source tells me September 1st will be the official V10 Launch date...perhaps California will not be included in this but hard to believe VW would let only one state take delivery and make everyone else have to wait...my guess is that they will hold the CA vehicles at least for a bit - 4 months earlier than other states would seem way too early...but we'll see...
What color combo is the vehicle your dealer said is in route to the dealer? Does it have the locking rear diff?

Hey V10...
Dealer told me Silver/Anthracite w/trailer hitch, 18s, and locking rear diff is on it's way. Until I see confirmation of this on paper I will hold off on getting excited, however. I've never seen so much speculation and so little fact in my life. It's too bad that VWoA keeps their dealers in the dark. I understand the desire to have people focus on selling what's already on the ground, but certain people -- like me -- have been waiting for this product for a LONG time, and will not consider buying the V8. Don't get me wrong -- the T'reg V8 is still a fine vehicle -- but the V10 TDI takes it to another level...
Here's the deal on the USLD/S15 fuel rollout: http://www.chevron.com/product...ml#A3 
United States (except California)
On-Highway Diesel Fuel
Refinery	< 15ppm by June 1, 2006
Terminal	< 15ppm by September 1, 2006
Retail < 15ppm by October 15, 2006
California
On-Highway, Off-Road, & Fixed Equipment Diesel Fuel
Refinery	< 15ppm by June 1, 2006
Terminal	< 15ppm by July 15, 2006
Retail < 15ppm by September 1, 2006


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (fupmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fupmn* »_this is what i am talking about. 398 miles filled up today to the top of the filler neck (just like i always do so i can make sure i dont put and extra gallon in) 25.10 gallons of fuel.  do the math = 15.8 mpg. to think of it the car has been a bit slower lately (hence i put my foot in it more), but i rarely get over 400 miles per tank with 27k total miles on the car. i think the best i got once going from san diego to riverside and back in no traffic flat road was 460mile per tank. i think 500 - 600 miles per tank is un realistic period. the car does not get 22 miles per gallon period at least not mine and not on the fuel we get here in california. 480 - 500 maybe all flat road no A/C no fast starts, feathering the gas, maybe.

perhaps you drive more aggressively or you are in a lot of stop-n-go traffic. I have found that the stop-n-go traffic just kills the mileage in the Touareg. It takes a lot of fuel to get that 6000# monster moving...and if you get into it, even worse mileage.
I consider myself a very aggressive driver, but I don't hit too much stop-n-go. My daily commute is mostly highway on a toll road with speed pass (electronic tolls). I usually get about 19-20 MPG during the summer (A/C) and 20-21 MPG in the winter (No A/C + I guess it's not cold enough to "winterize" the diesel where I live).
I routinely get 475-525 miles per tank...
Perhaps some of this is due to speedo error? The amount of speedo error depends which tires I run (+3 @ 80 MPH for the Toyos, dead-on for the Nitto's).


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
Hey V10...
Dealer told me Silver/Anthracite w/trailer hitch, 18s, and locking rear diff is on it's way. Until I see confirmation of this on paper I will hold off on getting excited, however. I've never seen so much speculation and so little fact in my life. It's too bad that VWoA keeps their dealers in the dark. I understand the desire to have people focus on selling what's already on the ground, but certain people -- like me -- have been waiting for this product for a LONG time, and will not consider buying the V8. Don't get me wrong -- the T'reg V8 is still a fine vehicle -- but the V10 TDI takes it to another level...

I'll cross my fingers for you, nice color combo!!


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

Still no hard confirmation that TDIs have left the port for dealers...
Well, V10, I may end up with the same combo as your gorgeous ride. However, I just got a call from someone who might have a lead on a Reflex Silver w/Kristal Grey interior. Will post again if this is a reality.
I really like the Anthracite for serious driving. There's much less visual distraction with a dark interior. It might be an easier choice if I had a dog with black fur, but my Ridgeback is pretty much Teak colored. I'm thinking his hair might be less visible with the Kristal interior, but if I end up with Silver/Anthracite I'll just have to keep the shop vac in close range...
Still haven't heard of a single TDI in Silver Blue, but it seems like all the other colors are available...


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_...It might be an easier choice if I had a dog with black fur, but my Ridgeback is pretty much Teak colored. I'm thinking his hair might be less visible with the Kristal interior, but if I end up with Silver/Anthracite I'll just have to keep the shop vac in close range...
Still haven't heard of a single TDI in Silver Blue, but it seems like all the other colors are available...

Hi raythompson, I just had to laugh when I read about your Ridgeback; we own 2 Great Pyrenees (White) and they are the primary reason we own an SUV so they can go on trips with us...anyway the white hair does get on the anthracite carpeting but I manage to keep it pretty clean and have learned that a damp rag collects the hair better over anything I've ever purchased. The white fur basically balls up when you rub the damp rag over the area in question...likely will work with your Ridgeback to....









Good luck with the Silver/Kristal...hopefully it will have the elusive rear locking diff...


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_...we own 2 Great Pyrenees (White) and they are the primary reason we own an SUV so they can go on trips with us...

Just curious -- how much room is left for humans in your T'reg with the two GPs on board???


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
Just curious -- how much room is left for humans in your T'reg with the two GPs on board???









LOL....NONE!!








This is why we have the largest hardshell rooftop carrier designed for a Suburban...see the post below for photos:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1804577


----------



## speedracer88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (V10)*

We are supposed to get a V10 TDI in black with teak interior with an estimated delivery of tomorrow!...at Sunnyvale (Ca.)VW


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (speedracer88)*

Wow, that's great! Keep us posted and take some photos for us if you do get it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (speedracer88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer88* »_We are supposed to get a V10 TDI in black with teak interior with an estimated delivery of tomorrow!...at Sunnyvale (Ca.)VW

Speed -- can you provide any further details? Is this 100% confirmed in-transit, and (if so) what day did it ship out of the port? Thanks for any help you can offer. We're all dying out here with the Official VW Information Drought...


----------



## speedracer88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ETA*

my GM showed me the computer....shows in-transit with an est. time-of-delivery of week of the 24th April
doesn't show all pckgs, but every one I've seen has air-susp, rear-diff, hitch, etc. The VW Electronics Lab brings their cars here for Service, so we get V10s, Multi-Vans, R5 Touaregs, Sharans, Stanley the Touareg, etc.
got a ride in a V10....pulls like a train and sounds like an airplane


----------



## speedracer88 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: price justification*

"Haw can anyone justify the $68,000 price tag for the V10 when the V6-V8's are in the $30's?"
the base V6 starts closer to $40K, and goes way past $50K m.s.r.p. for the V8 with all the options. I once sold one for $57K with rear-air and all the options!
I believe the V10 option is about $15K. I think I remember 1.9L TDIs being about $2K more when we had them. Diesels are always more expensive. The V10 is also way more complex. 
Ever price a Phaeton or A8 with a V8 compared to the W12? The way bigger, powerful, and complex engine is a very big upcharge.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: price justification (speedracer88)*

Take a look at the price differences between the Cayenne S, the Cayenne twin turbo and the Cayenne twin turbo S. Huge differences and they are all gas powered variations of the base engine. At least with the V10, you get 2 more cylinders, 2 turbos, 2 intercoolers and diesel power.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: ETA (speedracer88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer88* »_my GM showed me the computer....shows in-transit with an est. time-of-delivery of week of the 24th April

Does your paper look something like this:
Vehicle Order
Commission Number: U12345 VIN WVGPT77L66D012345
Order Status Intransit From Factory Status Date 03/16/2006
(20)
Requested Production Week 11/2006 03/13/2006 Demo In-Service
Assigned Production Week 12/2006 03/20/2006 Hold Information
Actual Production Week 12/2006 03/20/2006
Configuration
2005 Year Order Guide 2006 Year Order Guide 2007 Year Order Guide
Year Model
2006 7LAEX1 Touareg V10 TDI, 4 Door Automatic
Exterior Color Interior Color
8E8E Reflex Silver QH Anthracite Leather
Options
1D6 Trailer Hitch
1Y1 Rear Differential
Lock
Quantity 1 Bill-To Dealer 123456
Order Type SHIP-Deliverable Inventory Order Ship-To Dealer 123456
Comments
Events 

Actual ETA Actual ETA
Order Entry 02/08/2006 Port Arrived 04/17/2006
Marked Sold Order Dealer Invoice
Vehicle Assigned 03/24/2006 Port Hold End
Release to Manuf. 02/10/2006 Rel. to Carrier (Port) 04/21/2006
Release for
Production 02/27/2006 Rail Load
Factory Inspected 03/16/2006 Rail Unload
Departure Port
Arrived 03/20/2006 Truck Load
Ship Loaded 02/22/2006 Dealer Delivered Week of 05/01/2006


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: ETA (raythompson)*

The formatting didn't stick; my docs indicate:
(ACTUAL DATES)
Order entry date: 02/08/2006
Vehicle Assigned: 03/24/2006
Release to Manufacturer: 02/10/2006
Release for Production: 02/27/2006
Factory Inspected: 03/16/2006
Departure Port Arrived: 03/20/2006
Ship Loaded: 03/22/2006
(ETA DATES)
Delivery Port Arrived: 04/17/2006
Release to Carrier (Port): 04/21/2006
Dealer Delivered: Week of 05/01/2006


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: ETA (speedracer88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer88* »_1) ...doesn't show all pckgs, but every one I've seen has air-susp, rear-diff, hitch, etc. 
2) The VW Electronics Lab brings their cars here for Service, so we get V10s, Multi-Vans, R5 Touaregs, Sharans, Stanley the Touareg, etc.
3) got a ride in a V10....pulls like a train and sounds like an airplane









1) The only difference I'm finding is that they're coming with EITHER 18-inch wheels + locking diff OR 19-inch wheels. All vehicles seem to have air suspension, DVD-Nav, 4-position HVAC, and trailer hitch...
2) Sounds pretty cool; you get to see some very interesting stuff
3) Please define the "airplane" -- I'm hoping it sounds more "Stealth Bomber" than "Wright Flyer"...


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: price justification (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Take a look at the price differences between the Cayenne S, the Cayenne twin turbo and the Cayenne twin turbo S. Huge differences and they are all gas powered variations of the base engine. At least with the V10, you get 2 more cylinders, 2 turbos, 2 intercoolers and diesel power.

Power to make it to Tahoe -- with a 6,000 pound trailer in tow -- without having to slow below 55mph...
PRICELESS!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ETA (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_
1) The only difference I'm finding is that they're coming with EITHER 18-inch wheels + locking diff OR 19-inch wheels. All vehicles seem to have air suspension, DVD-Nav, 4-position HVAC, and trailer hitch...
2) Sounds pretty cool; you get to see some very interesting stuff
3) Please define the "airplane" -- I'm hoping it sounds more "Stealth Bomber" than "Wright Flyer"...









The interesting part will be to see what they left off as options...since we know that Nappa is not on them there won't be any upgraded interior wood such as Myrtle or Valvona... Also, 1st person to get one push the little button on the right back side of the of the steering wheel and see if it shows it is heated. Then open up the rear hatch and look at the back of the rear seats and see if the ski pass through is there. Also, you can look directly at the wheels and see if the valve stems are rubber or metal...if metal you can look in the MFI to see if the vehicle has TPMS. Since you guys are California it might not be a big issue but a V10 without a heated steering wheel is a big disappointment...hopefully they will have them...BTW - the window sticker should also mention the above items as options or standard options depending on how the packages where configured on these.
One last thing...let us know if the 18" rims are a new style as we have seen on the Dealer Test Drive Event V10's...
Let's hope someone gets one this week...Very Exciting!!


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

At the end of the day, life is too short to drive cheap cars...
Some people will get there sooner, some never...
About the milage discussion:
I get 400 miles with the V10 in town with a tank (mass is being moved!), but over 600 on the highway. I had as low as real 13.5 mpg (winter, below zero, short trips in the city) and up to real 28.3 mpg (cross country). Still about 30% better than a gas engine, and much more fun


----------



## touaregbails (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (naumovs)*

I have owned diesels for over 20 years, and always paid a substantial premium to get into one. The fuel savings is not the only saving, The resale price is usually much much greater. For example a 2nd hand Turbo diesel Landcruiser will fetch nearly 2.5 to 3 times that of a petrol. It the second hand market that wants to tour the out back were diesel is far cheaper than petrol, tow their van , and get twice the distance on a litre,they hence forth pay the higher price for the 2nd hand diesel. If you do an internal rate of return, diesel is better, both in performance and your pocket. Caveat ! VW might not be the same as landcruiser, this I will find out.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... NOT YET!*

Well, just got off the phone with my dealer. All TDIs are still in port. I'll post immediately if I get proof of shipment...


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... NOT YET! (raythompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raythompson* »_Well, just got off the phone with my dealer. All TDIs are still in port. I'll post immediately if I get proof of shipment...

They will be, until June, they are holding at port for one reason or another.


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... NOT YET! (CapoVWSales)*

Torture... absolute torture...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (CapoVWSales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapoVWSales* »_They are only comming with 2 options, 19s, and hitch, it has cricket leather, its like a P2+air suspension and diff lock on a V8, or at least that is what I am getting with the specs, there are a couple of nice finds, but I cannot say without fear of getting shot.

I confirmed with my SM that none of the 2006 V10 TDIs have heated steering wheels or ski bags in the rear seat. Also, no more TPMS even though Porsche and Audi are using systems that work.
What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I confirmed with my SM that none of the 2006 V10 TDIs have heated steering wheels or ski bags in the rear seat. Also, no more TPMS even though Porsche and Audi are using systems that work.
What a bunch of idiots.









So 2004 TDIs are better cars than 2006 TDIs.














And always will be.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I confirmed with my SM that none of the 2006 V10 TDIs have heated steering wheels or ski bags in the rear seat. Also, no more TPMS even though Porsche and Audi are using systems that work.
What a bunch of idiots.









yeah, and no flashlight







totally agree with the spockcat's post above just for this one resaon.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
So 2004 TDIs are better cars than 2006 TDIs.














And always will be.









Yea, but you get deeper cup holders and DVD Navigation with color rear backup camera.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Yea, but you get deeper cup holders and DVD Navigation with color rear backup camera.









I'll give you the DVD navigation and the backup camera but until they hit the lots, there is no guarantee that they have the deeper cupholders. This seems to be one of those mid-year changes VW is famous for.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I'll give you the DVD navigation and the backup camera but until they hit the lots, there is no guarantee that they have the deeper cupholders. This seems to be one of those mid-year changes VW is famous for.

Yea, you never know but I think the 06 V10s are in the 60xxx Vin range and I think I see someone with the deep cup holders with a 40xxx Vin...so hopefully they'll have them


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_...I think the 06 V10s are in the 60xxx Vin range and I think I see someone with the deep cup holders with a 40xxx Vin...so hopefully they'll have them









100% correct; the paperwork for my order shows a VIN that's higher than 60000...


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (raythompson)*

Hey everyone, I usually dont frequent this forum, and admittedly I didnt read this whole thread, BUT I just stumbled upon it today.
I saw a posting here regarding a 9/1/06 release date for the TDI. However I was surprised this morning when I was driving to work and I was passed by a Touareg with a "V10 TDI" badge on the back. I had to look twoce because I didnt think we were getting these, or at least they werent going to be out for a while? I was also surprised because I heard rumors of no new VW TDI's for a while.
First one I have seen. It had normal plates on it (not dealer tags)


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_Hey everyone, I usually dont frequent this forum, and admittedly I didnt read this whole thread, BUT I just stumbled upon it today.
I saw a posting here regarding a 9/1/06 release date for the TDI. However I was surprised this morning when I was driving to work and I was passed by a Touareg with a "V10 TDI" badge on the back. I had to look twoce because I didnt think we were getting these, or at least they werent going to be out for a while? I was also surprised because I heard rumors of no new VW TDI's for a while.
First one I have seen. It had normal plates on it (not dealer tags)


You may have seen a 2004 - they were available then, and IIRC there are a few members here with them in Texas.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (4x4s)*

ok. thats news to me. before I posted here I checked the VW website and it wasnt shown as a current offering, so I assumed this was a new thing.


----------



## Brass Balls (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (bill1975)*

Yeah, there was a limited release in of 2004 models, about 400 units IIRC. They weren't available in CA and I think a couple of other states as well like NY. At the time there was info about this model on the official VW website, but now it has been dropped off the site.
They didn't import any 2005 model V10s, but now they are about to be available again as 2006 models. The current speculation is just when will they arrive at the dealers.
This Google search for "Touareg V10" reveals several articles about the 2004 version:
http://www.google.com/search?h...earch
and this Google image search reveals more photos of the same:
http://images.google.com/image...ab=wi


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Brass Balls)*

I looked up vw hub today, and you can order a V10 TDI for 2007 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Thatguy03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thatguy03* »_I looked up vw hub today, and you can order a V10 TDI for 2007 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*Hi Thatguy03 - What exactly did the information say regarding the 2007 V10...when can it be ordered, were there option packages mentioned?*
Thanks -












_Modified by V10 at 3:43 PM 4-26-2006_


----------



## ::xander:: (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

I'll look it up, all I read was the year, colors, and engine, it is a 2007


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Thatguy03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thatguy03* »_I'll look it up, all I read was the year, colors, and engine, it is a 2007

Thanks







! We appreciate you taking the time to get the scoop for us diehard V10er's


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 V10 Touareg.... (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_My source says as soon as May and as late as September...got to love that range...hopefully it will be the earlier release date. More and more info. will start to leak out in May I'm sure....likely a formal VW announcement of what the scoop really is...

Hey V10 -- heard any little squeaks or chirps from that source of yours? I'd really love to know if the 2007 Touareg TDI is a confirmed reality... Thanks in advance!


----------

